# Rutland Officer in need of assistance.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The wife of a Rutland police officer says her husband, who is battling COVID-19, has taken a turn for the worse.

Joanne Songy, wife of John D. Songy, a 48-year-old detective in the Rutland Police Department, said her husband had entered organ failure and was downgraded to critical condition at St. Vincent Hospital in Worcester.

The detective a week ago received a donation of plasma at the hospital, his wife said in an interview Monday morning.

On Saturday, he was given a dose of remdesivir, the experimental antiviral compound that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration has released to a limited number of hospitals across the country under an emergency use authorization, according to Joanne Songy, a nurse.

She said that after her husband received his first dose of remdesivir, his blood pressure dropped. His oxygen levels dropped into the 70s and his respiratory rate increased. Because of his respiratory distress there was no choice but to intubate him, she said.

"I believe that is what his body needs - to rest - so that it's able to heal," she said.

"I'm praying that this turns around and even though they told me (Sunday) that within a 24-hour period, his condition has worsened significantly, I have faith that he's going to come around," she added.

Joanne posted an update about her husband's condition Sunday. It generated more than 750 comments as of Monday morning.

Her original post about her husband's condition was shared more than 3,200 times.

"There are a lot of people out there praying and that's what I'm asking for at this point - is continued prayer - and I'm waiting to hear from the doctors (later Monday) to see if there's been improvement," she said.

In another post around 6 p.m. Monday, she said her husband was "still in critical condition but he is stable," with kidney function worsened but slight improvement in liver function, blood sugar and some other signs. She asked for continued prayers and wrote, "I believe God is hearing them."

As of 5 a.m. Monday, the overnight nurse advised that Songy's vital signs were stable.

Joanne Songy said she's kept herself busy responding to text and Facebook messages from people wishing for her husband's recovery.

"Of course, I have my moments where I just drop to my knees and I cry and I pray and it's difficult because I can't be there" at the hospital, she said.

The detective is one of three people in the household to contract the virus. Joanne Songy and her sister also tested positive, but they have since recovered, Joanne said.

Joanne's son never showed symptoms of the coronavirus, but he also was quarantined for 14 days, she said.

"I suffered for 11 days," she said. "John and I were fighting this together and, at one point he was on the phone telling everybody 'how much worse my wife is than I am.' And then he took a turn for the worse."

She said she hasn't left the house since her recovery last week. She's afraid to be somewhere without cellphone service and miss an update about her husband.

"I've basically just been staying put and praying and pacing, and I've had a lot of love and support from John's police department and his family and my family and so many friends that he's had over the years," including his fellow supporters in the off-roading community.

Earlier, Joanne Songy made a plea for blood donors who have recovered from COVID-19.

Go Fund Me: 
Officer John Songy organized by Diana Green

To bring, at the very least, some financial relief to Officer Songy and his family. This started with a group of like minded people getting in their cars to Cruise for Sanity (group can be found on Facebook) and we have, as a group, turned it into giving back to our community. This charity for Officer John Songy and his family is so very important. Thank you for any amount of donation.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Per Joanne Songy:
Update on Johns condition 5/15/20
John remains in critical but stable condition. His kidneys are still not functioning appropriately so he received hemodialysis again today. His oxygen level is 98% and he remains on the ventilator. All other vital signs are stable. The Care-team at St Vincent’s Hospital are doing all they can for John. I know John is still fighting... he is strong and won’t quit. I ask ALL of you to please continue praying. Lord hear our prayers


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

They are also doing a benefit ride today .

This is the updated and finalized route for Detective John Songy's support ride tomorrow, organized by Cruise For Sanity. We are very grateful to the Worcester Police Department (Official) and Paxton Police Department for helping us get this convoy through your communities. Also included are a staging map and detail of where John and his family are downtown. For staging, use the address 285 Main St, Rutland, MA.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

They did a great job with the ride.
He remains critical but stable.
Overwhelming support for Rutland Police detective fighting COVID-19


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep praying ...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Per Rutland PD:
It is with deep regret that we announce the passing of 48-year-old Rutland Police Detective John D. Songy of Leicester, MA. John passed away in the early morning hours of May 29, 2020, after a courageous and well-fought battle against the coronavirus. John was an eight-year veteran of the Rutland Police Department and had previously served with the Oakham Police Department.

We wish to extend our sincerest condolences to Detective Songy’s family during this difficult time and we would like to thank the community for the generous outpouring of support that John, his family and the department have received throughout this ordeal. 

Information on services will be released as they become available.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

So sad, Rest in Peace brother


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Damn.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The Covid LOD death list grows longer every day. I've gotten so that I can't post reflections on ODMP anymore, just too damn many deaths in general to keep up with. Heartbreaking, totally heartbreaking.

Rest in Peace, Brother.


----------

